
Even people who like paying for news usually only pay for one subscription - avoidboringppl
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/06/even-people-who-like-paying-for-news-usually-only-pay-for-one-subscription/
======
Khelavaster
The Economist, Seattle Times, lifetime subscription to Nautil.us, maybe The
Epoch Times.

